# Game #26: Heat @ Lakers (Merry Christmas)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















MERRY CHRISTMAS!

























vs.








Heat @ Lakers
Date: December 25, 2004
Time: 12:00 PT
TV: ABC

Heat Roster (Bold = Probable Starters)
Shandon Anderson - 2.5 PPG, 2.1 RPG, 0.9 APG
Rasual Butler -	7.8 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 1.4 APG
Michael Doleac - 3.4 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 0.5 APG
Keyon Dooling - 4.3 PPG, 0.8 RPG, 2.0 APG
*Udonis Haslem - 11.2 PPG, 8.2 RPG, 1.5 APG*
*Damon Jones - 11.4 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 3.7 APG*
*Eddie Jones - 10.9 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 2.7 APG*
Christian Laettner - 7.0 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 0.8 APG
*Shaquille O'Neal - 20.9 PPG, 11.0 RPG, 3.1 APG*
Wesley Person -	4.1 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 0.8 APG
*Dwyane Wade - 23.0 PPG, 5.6 RPG, 7.0 APG*
ZhiZhi Wang - 1.1 PPG, 0.1 RPG, 0.0 APG

Lakers Roster (Bold = Probable Starters)
*Chucky Atkins - 10.7 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 3.5 APG*
Tierre Brown - 4.3 PPG, 1.4 RPG, 2.3 APG
*Kobe Bryant - 27.0 PPG, 7.5 RPG, 7.4 APG*
*Caron Butler - 13.3 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 1.4 APG*
Brian Cook - 8.6 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 0.5 APG
Vlade Divac - 0.8 PPG, 1.1 RPG, 0.5 APG
Jumaine Jones - 6.3 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 0.8 APG
Slava Medvedenko - 0.0 PPG, 0.3 RPG, 0.0 APG
*Chris Mihm - 11.0 PPG, 6.1 RPG, 0.4 APG*
*Lamar Odom -	14.5 PPG, 10.5 RPG, 2.5 APG*
Sasha Vujacic - 1.4 PPG, 1.4 RPG, 0.8 APG
Luke Walton - 0.9 PPG, 1.6 RPG, 0.9 APG</center>

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/spo/med/2004/12/ipt/1103648029.jpg" hspace="10" vspace="10" align="left"> 
<b>Shaq issues Kobe a Christmas warning</b>
MIAMI (AP) -- Shaquille O'Neal has some advice for former teammate Kobe Bryant when the rivals play against each other for the first time -- stay out of the lane. ``If you've got a Corvette that runs into a brick wall, you know what's gonna happen,'' he said in a halftime interview on ABC's ``Monday Night Football.'' ``He's a corvette. I'm a brick wall. So you know what's gonna happen.'' Article
Shaquille O'Neal Profile

*A Look at Shaq's and Kobe's Seasons*

```
Name  	Min  	FG%	3Pt%  	FT%  	ORPG  	RPG  	APG  	TOPG 	SPG  	BPG  	PFPG 	PPG
Kobe	1039	.395	.313	.799	1.50	7.50	7.40	4.50	1.25	1.25	2.80	27.0
Shaq	903	.606	.000	.453	3.60	11.0	3.10	3.01	0.38	2.37	4.20	20.9
```
Miami Heat Forum Game Thread


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i actually have a good felling about this one, shaq will get his 40 points but i think the lakers squeak this one out


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I see Kobe making a point. Its gonna be wild and close. My mom will probaly have 911 on speedial for this one (possible heartattak from the intenseness) 

LAKers win 

101-100


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

You don't ley down the gauntlet on Kobe and expect him to wilt. He's proven for several years now that if you tell him he can't do something, he's going to try his damndest to prove you wrong. LA may lose the game, but it will be close, and Kobe will show the country he can more than hack it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I truly have no idea how this one will end up. We've seen Shaq and Kobe raise their games when it mattered during the bling years, but this is the first time I can truly say that I just don't know what to expect from either of them. How much does this game mean to Shaq, since Kobe and the Lakers have been on his mind since he was traded? How much does this game mean to Kobe, he probably hates Shaq intensely and wants to prove he's better? 

Oh, and if Kobe posterizes Shaq, it's staying in my avatar.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

My gut tells me Kobe is going to do his usual all-around game, get the teammates going early and that Shaq is going to try and score 40.

I will say this, Kobe posterizing plump daddy would be quite a treat. 



and Lakers win.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

It's on now!! 

The game that i've been waiting for since the start of the season!

Kobe will probably not try to ouscore "Snack". 

I'm predicting 5 players in double figure and a Laker win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I am going to this game. A win would be nice since we have lost two consecutive Christmas games. 

Go Lakers! :headbang:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

O'Neal might miss return 


EL SEGUNDO – Shaquille O'Neal sat out the Miami Heat's game Tuesday night against the Boston Celtics because of a bruised left calf. His status for the much-anticipated Christmas Day matchup against the Lakers is uncertain.

The former Laker missed 15 games in each of the past three seasons because of leg and foot problems. He also missed time during Heat training camp because of a hamstring strain. A bruised right calf forced him to miss 12 games a year ago.

O'Neal did not talk reporters.

He did plenty of talking a day earlier in an interview with Al Michaels aired during "Monday Night Football." Refusing to mention Kobe Bryant by name, O'Neal compared his former teammate to a Corvette and himself to a brick wall, and said "you know what's going to happen" when the two collide. 



*forget this *


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:upset: Shaq better play in this game! :upset:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> :upset: Shaq better play in this game! :upset:


If he missed the game that would just be too dodgy. He has to play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well butler will probably be suspended


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> well butler will probably be suspended


Yeah and rightfully so even if he didnt throw a punch that hard but he hit Dick in the stomach I believe.. 

They should go this way if CB is suspended..

PG: Atkins
SG: Kobe
SF: Odom
PF: Grant
C: Mihm

Of course we'll see a Atkins, Kobe, Jones, Odom, and Mihm lineup.. :|


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Atkins, Kobe, Odom, Grant, Mihm is the lineup Im praying for. 

Lets hope Rudy can figure it out.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Ah man, Shaq is gonna drop an anvil on us.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

I do not think the Corvette will be driving the lane because the brick wall will be there.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think Kobe will go for his usual 40pts and lose and the Heat will be lead by Wade but deserving so Shaq will get the credit for the win.
Heat:109
LA:89


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

If Butler does miss the game, it could prove to be a good thing in the long run if Rudy will play Odom at the 3. I like the matchup of Odom against Person and Rasual anways.

As others have said...

Mihm
Grant
Odom
Kobe
Atkins


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ive been waiting for this game for such a long time. Cant wait..Im really hoping the 3 game losing streak on Xmas ends.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think it's ironic that some of you think Shaq is going to force his way into having a big game as the Lakers win when many casual fans expect the opposite to occur.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I think it's ironic that some of you think Shaq is going to force his way into having a big game as the Lakers win when many casual fans expect the opposite to occur.


Who said that???????


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I hope they both forget about their teams and try to score 50

I hope they talk mad trash to each other throughout the game

I hope there is atleast one push thrown between them

I hope Kobe takes the ball hard to the hole everytime

I hope the game is close

This game has potential to be amazing. They hate each others guts, they are both the most egotistical men in the NBA. They are both the two most unstoppable scorers in the NBA (aside from Dirk), and they both have that killer instinct. Yet, despite all the hate, they won 3 titles together and for some reason I think they've managed to downplay how much they hate each other, which says a lot for how much they hate each other. It may all come out this game. This game may be one of the biggest games in history, I mean, this is history. 

This is a top 10 player of all time slightly outside his prime, and a top 30 player of all time in his prime, and a lot of hate. This may be a game for the ages. 

Then again, it also has great potential for huge disappointment.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I think it's ironic that some of you think Shaq is going to force his way into having a big game as the Lakers win when many casual fans expect the opposite to occur.


Casual fans are casual for a reason, they're stupid.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Butler suspended Christmas Day

NEW YORK (AP) -- Los Angeles Lakers forward Caron Butler received a one-game suspension from the NBA on Friday for punching New Orleans guard Dan Dickau in the stomach.

Butler was ejected from Thursday night's game against the Hornets when he took a swing at Dickau after being tripped. The trip didn't appear to be intentional.

Butler denied trying to punch Dickau and said he didn't believe he'd receive a suspension. But he will miss Saturday's game against former Lakers center Shaquille O'Neal and the Miami Heat.

``It was just a natural reaction to pull him off my leg,'' Butler said. ``That was it. I've known Dan for a while, he's a cool dude.''

Dickau said he didn't know why Butler got ejected.

``It was no big deal,'' Dickau said. ``I kind of got into a crease and didn't make the right decision and we kind of got tangled up. I think my arm must have gotten wrapped around his leg a little bit and he must have thought that I was trying to do something a little more than what I did, obviously. It's too bad he got ejected. I mean, it wasn't anything

[Please dont share your thoughts on othe suspension in the game thread.. But feel free to say what lineup you prefer and how much it may cost the Lakers losing Caron on Saturday.. ]


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Looking for #11 on Christmas....


Go Heat


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I wonder if they are gonna call 3 seconds on the brickwall.. Ya know since Brickwalls dont move.. :rofl:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Now that I think about it for second, the Lakers could win this one handily. Kobe and the entire known world realizes that Shaq can't guard the pick and roll/pop, and since that's been half the playbook for the Lakers this season, all the Lakers would need to do is hit shots at a clip no worse than their season average, and it should be a W. 

It sucks that Butler is suspended, but maybe having Jones in the lineup as a deadly 3-point shooter will be a blessing in disguise?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow, I just looked up the Heat's opponent arc percentage; the Heat are 3rd to last place in the NBA at guarding the arc at 36.8%. With Butler out, Jumaine will be getting many more minutes, and that means more 3-pointers, which he has been hitting at a 40.8% clip this season.

^ Combine that with the pick and roll, and the Lakers just may blow out the Heat. :laugh:


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

you're probably gonna have to photoshop the box score if you guys want a win tommorow too


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> you're probably gonna have to photoshop the box score if you guys want a win tommorow too


I'm sure we can arrange that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

So I'm curious,

who do you guys expect to start in Caron's place?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> So I'm curious,
> 
> who do you guys expect to start in Caron's place?


Jumaine Jones.

If it's one thing the Lakers have no shortage of it's small forwards. We've got a whole legion of 'em.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Are the Lakers going to be able to do anything on the glass? I'm not confident in Mihm and Odom stopping Shaq and Haslem on the backboards. Ah well, I'm just going to watch and not backseat coach tomorrow. Hope they come out with some energy and make a statement, but I won't hold my breathe. 

Let's get it on. :boxing:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im pretty sure kobe could stop wade, actually im very sure that kobe could stop wade. Its only a matter of if mihm and odom could stop shaq


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> im pretty sure kobe could stop wade, actually im very sure that kobe could stop wade. Its only a matter of if mihm and odom could stop shaq



To which the answer would be no.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the game boils down to the role players. With no Caron, wouldn't it make sense to start Odom at the 3 and get another big out there, just to change it up? 

What am I thinking, of course it doesn't make sense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I think the game boils down to the role players. With no Caron, wouldn't it make sense to start Odom at the 3 and get another big out there, just to change it up?
> 
> What am I thinking, of course it doesn't make sense.


see that's what I would think u would do....start Cook and put LO at 3...

we'd have to matchup Eddie on LO and Haslem on Cook. Eddie did a good job on Peja who was taller but Odom can take him to the block and dominate.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> im pretty sure kobe could stop wade, actually im very sure that kobe could stop wade. Its only a matter of if mihm and odom could stop shaq


and i'm pretty sure you're in for a rude awakening if you think Kobe is gonna shut down Wade.....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good start for both teams. Lakers up 2 at the half.

I think we're doing a decent job on Shaq defensively. He made Mihm look stupid a few times, but that is going to happen. Grant forced him into a couple of bad shots too. Kobe hit four threes in the first quarter. Please give him his jumper back.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Kobe is going to keep on shooting, and stop passing like he is used to...
and you kno im not mad at him... we're up, and Kobe needs to prove somethin today.

im sayin 45 for kobe, 35 for shaq, and the lakers will be in good shape....

Lakers are not going to get an easy ride, even though they've been winning all game, it doesn't make a difference, so was the kings, but they fizzled againts tha Heat.

| Just my 2 cents |


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

oh yeah... I've never seen kobe go from so hot, to so cold just like that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

NBA Players don't stop each other thats a stupid generalization fans make too often.

Kobe can contain Wade somewhat. He can keep Wade outta the lane some but Wade's a hard cover because he uses screens and he has got incredible quickness. 

Wade doesn't guard Kobe though he couldn't. It doesn't make sense for Kobe to guard Wade so early in the game. In the 4th quarter Kobe should do it but for the 1st 3 quarters NO. He would wear himself down. Plus having to carry so much of the scoring load on offense. 

Lakers should really go to Odom the majority of the 2nd half. The Heat have no one who can contain him. He's getting every shot he wants.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> NBA Players don't stop each other thats a stupid generalization fans make too often.
> 
> Kobe can contain Wade somewhat. He can keep Wade outta the lane some but Wade's a hard cover because he uses screens and he has got incredible quickness.
> ...


if eddie isnt on the floor, wade is on Kobe

it's not that wade can't matchup with him, it's just Eddie is a smarter defender and has faced Kobe many more times


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gotta let Odom work Haslem, Laettner or whoever is trying to guard him. C'mon Rudy T give up a better game plan my man.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

71-63 LA with 5:37 to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Miami getting back in it.. 
73-71 Lakers with 2:00 left in the quarter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** GAS !!!!!!!!!!!

****


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Heat are better. Rudy T's offense wears Kobe down where he has nothing left at the end. 

Odom finally starts giving them something but too much Wade, and Jones and Shaq.

Lakers have given away 5 games this season. 

Can't finish the games because we go to Kobe all game long. He gets too many touches. Gets tired and gives us little in the end

No imagination at all by Rudy. 

This team needs to make a couple trades. 

Rudy T is killing me right now.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

****ing heartbreaking.


Shaq is a *****, i have no respect for him anymore... if people think that kobe isnt respectful or mature, people need ta look at Shaq... he said "we werent lookin to score 50 or 60 points and outdo others but we played team basketball and won"

Kobe scored 42 and that was an obvious attack on him... and why would he talk so much ****? THEIR TEAM ALMOST LOST!
IF KOBE had made that shot, then Shaq would NOT have ****in took a bull**** shot at Kobe in the post-game interview.

**** shaq hes just an immature ******* I lost all respect for him and i have no hate for kobe.....

even tho he shouldnt have taken that shot


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope Caron is happy with punching Dickau, because we sure could have used him.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>High School Dropout</b>!
> ****ing heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't go that far, but yes, Shaq is immature and lacks class, and people that don't realize that are just fooling themselves and are blinded for their hate for Kobe.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ugh!! This game ruined my christmas


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>High School Dropout</b>!
> ****ing heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> ...


Let it all out!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>High School Dropout</b>!
> ****ing heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> ...



Truer words were never spoken. Kobe is a ball hog....allbeit the best ball hog in the world. He should've kept his mouth shut and let Phil and Shaq stay so he could ride their coat tails to the finals year after year.


As a Blazer fan I've noticed one major thing about Kobe. 

1. The Lakers are almost unbeatable when he thinks pass first. Today he tried to show he didn't need Shaq or Phil, and he was wrong.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 1. The Lakers are almost unbeatable when he thinks pass first. Today he tried to show he didn't need Shaq or Phil, and he was wrong.


Watch more Laker games please. They are not almost unbeatable when he thinks pass first. They have blown 7 games, where he has been thinking pass first. The team is just not a good team yet, but statements like this are wrong. They are losing to the good teams whether he gets 30 or gets 10 assists. They are beating all the bad teams, but losing to the good teams, which makes them mediocre.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I hope Caron is happy with punching Dickau, because we sure could have used him.


I agree HKF, Jones is a standstill shooter and when he got ran off the shot he has nothing. Butler could have given us some slashing baskets. 

Kobe is playing his butt off. People say he's holding the ball too long but thats the way the idiot offense is designed. 

I feel badly for Kobe. He's having to do far too much. 

Odom just mystifies me. He sits back waay too much. He needs to get aggressive or he needs to get gone via trade. 

I'm getting sick of him and his lax attitude towards being aggressive. He's got major talent but seems to like playing the back. 

Should have 5 more wins with the lack of exectution down the stretch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man you are off your rocker saying this. 

Kobe has lost 3 of 4 games in which he's gotten a triple double.

These Lakers are one player albeit pg or shot blocking rebounding pf from being amongst the best in the league. 

They have played everyone tough but don't have enough firepower. 

And Mitch's pregame comments about Kobe were dispicable, Dispicable. 

I have lost all respect for Mitch now. 

The same guy who developed a roster full of small forwards.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What did Mitch say? I didn't here it.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

The Lakers didn't play a great team game, which is typical this year. I blame Rudy for this, more than Kobe. There were lots of instances where Kobe would be isolated and the rest of the team would be standing on the weak side perimeter doing nothing. No rotation, no cutting away from the ball, no inside presence offensively. Pretty lame. I keep wondering what this team would be like this year with a better coach. If I, as someone who's never even played the game, can see of obvious problems, then why can't a guy who's been coaching in the NBA for 20 years. And what about his assistant coaches? Frank Hamblen was Jackson's (and a bunch of other coaches) assistant. He's gotta be going nuts. You'd think he or the others would express their thoughts. It's really frustrating to see the mismatch at the 3 which we should have capitalized on, yet Odam was barely a factor.

This was not one of Shaqs better games, which frankly, surprised me. Historically he's been good about managing his fouls, and he's been in lots of of critical games where he's been in foul trouble and adjusted in order to stay in the game (it was something Phil used to encourage him to practice), so the fact that he didn't realize he had 5 fouls was a stupid mental mistake. I expected him to come in very pumped up. He didn't seem to be all that excited. Shaq was pretty good defensively due to his better conditioning this year, but not that great offensively. Maybe the timezone difference and Christmas affected him. 

I know Heat fans are going to disagree with me, but I don't think this Miami team is that great. The Lakers almost beat them, and we're the 7th or 8th team in the west right now. This shows how weak the East is. With better coaching we would have won today, and we have some glaring personnel problems.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Oh, and if Kobe posterizes Shaq, it's staying in my avatar.


closest thing to it (first play if game)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> What did Mitch say? I didn't here it.


He just talked about mistakes Kobe's made and how Kobe needs to grow from it. The tone of what he was saying troubled me. Mitch and Buss let Kobe take all the pr hit for the whole Shaq and Phil Jackson fiasco and for him to say that Kobe needs to grow almost to me acknowledges that it was all about Kobe which is bs. 

Mitch and Buss let Kobe get ripped in the media and said very little in response to it all. 

This was Buss making the call with Mitch putting the deal together. If the lakers have weaknesses they should come out and say we're responsible for making changes instead of leaving the impression that whatever Kobe's and the Lakers struggles are its Kobe's fault because he made it this way because of Shaq and Phil. 

Mitch just commented on Kobe's flaws which I think is inapproriate. Kobe is their guy they should defend him publically and privately counsel him but don't pile on with his negative comments.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhodes</b>!
> The Lakers didn't play a great team game, which is typical this year. I blame Rudy for this, more than Kobe. There were lots of instances where Kobe would be isolated and the rest of the team would be standing on the weak side perimeter doing nothing. No rotation, no cutting away from the ball, no inside presence offensively. Pretty lame. I keep wondering what this team would be like this year with a better coach. If I, as someone who's never even played the game, can see of obvious problems, then why can't a guy who's been coaching in the NBA for 20 years. And what about his assistant coaches? Frank Hamblen was Jackson's (and a bunch of other coaches) assistant. He's gotta be going nuts. You'd think he or the others would express their thoughts. It's really frustrating to see the mismatch at the 3 which we should have capitalized on, yet Odem was barely a factor.
> 
> This was not one of Shaqs better games, which frankly, surprised me. Historically he's been good about managing his fouls, and he's been in lots of of critical games where he's been in foul trouble and adjusted in order to stay in the game (it was something Phil used to encourage him to practice), so the fact that he didn't realize he had 5 fouls was a stupid mental mistake. I expected him to come in very pumped up. He didn't seem to be all that excited. Shaq was pretty good defensively due to his better conditioning this year, but not that great offensively. Maybe the timezone difference and Christmas affected him.
> ...


Yep, well if Odom doesnt shoot lights out at the end to save your ***, we beat you by 10-12 pts

You can have your moral victory and say we aren't "that great" but we've won 11 in a row, and are 1st in the East. Take your shots, we'll take another Win.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Kobe Kool-Aid drinkers crying again?*

No surprise.

I would agree with the statement that when Kobe passes the ball, the Lakers are better.

When Kobe gets 40, the Lakers are a whopping 0-3. 

He had 9 turnovers today. Nine. NINE. Nueve. He made 12 shots, but missed 18. 

What the heck was he thinking? Did you see the possession where they had the 24 second violation? He dribbled the ball until it was too late to get a good shot.

Criticize Shaq all you want, but Kobe was clearly trying to outdo somebody today. Once again, he was brilliant--for about 10 minutes. 

Turned out about how I thought it would. 42 points for Kobe, a couple of nice highlights....

And Dwayne Wade, Eddie, and Shaquille get their ELEVENTH WIN IN A ROW.

Lakers have lost 3 of 4 at home, but don't worry. The hard part of the schedule is still in front of them.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

god if only kobe could have gave it lamar for the last shot or maybe even gone for 2 the lakers would have ended winning the game but no kobe is the same, old kobe wants to win it for the hometown fans in like quad. coverage.....oo well maybe kobe will learn and the lakers can win the last 3 at home for a decent record of 17-12


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Truthfully I expected a blowout in the Heat's favor.. 

So many games this year where the Lakers could have won had they closed some games out..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> He just talked about mistakes Kobe's made and how Kobe needs to grow from it. The tone of what he was saying troubled me. Mitch and Buss let Kobe take all the pr hit for the whole Shaq and Phil Jackson fiasco and for him to say that Kobe needs to grow almost to me acknowledges that it was all about Kobe which is bs.


I think it's time for you to just admit that just blindly hate Kupchak jazzy. He didn't say anything remotely wrong or damning. It's true, Kobe has growing to do. It's not really all that surprising a thing to say. Even the GOAT had growing to do at 26. 



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> No surprise.
> 
> I would agree with the statement that when Kobe passes the ball, the Lakers are better.
> ...


It's posts like these that make me thank god I'm not a Celtic fan. Whew!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's time for you to just admit that just blindly hate Kupchak jazzy. He didn't say anything remotely wrong or damning. It's true, Kobe has growing to do. It's not really all that surprising a thing to say. Even the GOAT had growing to do at 26.
> ...


Blindly hate Kupchak with a roster full of small forwards and a gm who trades for an old and ailing Brian Grant and signs an old and ailing Divac. and you say I blindly hate Kupchak. 

I don't hate anyone in bball. I can just acknowledge the obvious. 

He's not a good gm or remotely credible. 

And then he openly talks of his best players problems as if they have an impact on the win/loss column. What about No comment or get this defend Kobe. 

Kobe is laying it on the line everynight rebounding defending and passing and he gets jabbed because of a personnel move management decided. Had management wanted to keep Phil and Shaq here all they had to do was say Kobe this is the deal. Phil and Shaq stays and we want you here more than anything will you run with us. 

But no they decide against Phil and Shaq's money and then allow speculation to muster that Kobe held a gun to their head. 

If they wanted Phil and Shaq they could have been here. 

Phil is the one who held the gun and he got himself fired. Buss refused to get rid of Kobe as Phil suggested. 

If Kobe held a gun they gave it to him they made him feel as if it was his team. They could have said no and allowed him to make a tough decision. 



Don't need the gm saying anything that may question Kobe when fans and media people alike seem to rip the guy. 

You can't tell me looking at that roster and the grand move of aquiring Mihm that these Lakers even minus Shaq have been put together well. Thats laughable and even YOU know better than that. 

We're masquerading as a competitve team with Odom as a pf in the West and without a real pg and no shot blockers. 

Reality maybe hard for you to swallow not me. 

To say this team is flawed is a huge understatement. 

And even with that Kobe will figure a way with odom to get us some victories before they get some help via trade.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

You didn't make any points that support your argument jazzy. Can you name a single team in history that has rebuilt themselves into a championship contender in one summer. Here's the grand total; _zero_.

If you disagree with the trade for Shaq, that's one thing. But if you're complaining about Mitch's moves so far, that's another thing. It's just too early to complain about Mitch's moves, he hasn't officially been GM for more than 2 years, and hasn't actually been given GM control until this past summer. His first "report card" (so to speak), will be issued in November 2005. If he can't improve the team significantly with one more summer to work with as well as this year's trading deadline, then we can start talking about Kupchak being a horrible GM. As it stands, to judge him based on one summer is ludicrous. 

And even when Jerry West was still the Lakers GM, he _never_ spoke on controversial matters like this the way you're saying Kupcak should have. West didn't blindly support his players in the media or anything of the sort, he was always *fair* and *honest*. Kupchak is continuing that classy tradition.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

The NBA needs to change their name to WWF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> The NBA needs to change their name to WWF.


the refs were awful on both ways all game long....

they did call it consistantly the same way all game, so you can't fault them for that


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> the refs were awful on both ways all game long....
> ...


I don't think he was talking about the officiating. I think he was talking about how everyone cared about the drama of the game, instead of the game itself.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ah alright my fault...

I didn't realize this, but Kobe had more turnovers than the entire Heat squad? That hurts.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers have lost all four games I have been to. They can't even win for me........... 

Kobe dribbled too much. Jeez, give up the ball dammit. It's ironic when Shaq fouled out, Kobe never attacked the rim. :whatever:

Odom had the best all around game. Lakers need to utilize him as early as possible in the game. Atkins wasn't bad at all. 

We took lots of jumper. C'mon, this isn't 3-point shootout. Everyone who got the playing time took the 3-pointer instead of attacking the basket.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Disappointing loss. 

Kobe definitely didn't perform up to his potential in the clutch. We really do need to let Kobe rest more, he looked tired out there at the end to me. Great game by Kobe for the majority of the regulation though. 

Jones and Atkins missed shots down the stretch as well. 

Only bright spark late in the game was Odom. Rather quiet game, but he started to attack the basket aggressively down the stretch. Really showed his all-around offensive game today- knocking down 3s, driving in and posting ups. 

Wade did well down the stretch. That guy is destined to be a superstar. 

Mihm and Grant really have no chance against Shaq. Good game by him too, both offensively and defensively. That post-game comment though... Very _"classy_ stuff. :uhoh:


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

> Mihm and Grant really have no chance against Shaq


Grant has always been eaten alive by Shaq, but he's not a true center so it's expected. Mihm surprised me, though. He didn't do a poorly as I expected. He made a nice sky-hook against Shaq and beat him on the boards a couple times. Defensively he had no chance, but he wasn't humiliated either. I'd like to see Mihm work on two areas of his game: 1. The sky-hook. As Kareem proved, it's an undefendable shot, and for a center without the power game it's invaluable. I don't know why other centers don't use it. It's nice to see that Mihm uses it somewhat but he should make it his bread and butter. 2. His hands. He drops lots of passes that he should catch. That's just a matter of practice. He could also add a little bulk. I think if he spent a year working on that stuff he'd be a pretty decent center. Certainly not an elite center, but one of the top 10 in the league.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Tough loss.

I don't understand why everyone is ripping on Kobe. The LA papers have articles where Kobe says the rest of the guys are asking him to shoot more. That's not an excuse to jack up bad shots, but without Kobe we would have been blown out of the water. 

As it is, we hung in there with the hottest team in the league without Caron.


----------

